# some more kop pictures & video



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

this video is from last week, we had a few skid steers running on the parking garage upper deck at king of prussia mall 




heres 2 years ago at oxford valley mall that i also might as well post hah






next time i think ill do a better job video taking


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Why dont' they have plows or pushers on those skids? One machine with the proper equipment would be more efficient that 3 with buckets.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

pushers suck in that type of wet slush, it seems to turn that concrete deck into an ice skating rink cause it glazes the surface

the 90" turkey litter buckets work the quickest on slush, we had the pushers there just in case, but theyre better on powder or deeper snow where im allowed to salt it (they didnt have us put salt down because it was going to 45 the next day)


and plows on a skid steer are a total waste of time unless youre doing a sidewalk ive run guys that have had them but get no productivity with them chasing the snow around in one direction or another until they build a windrow so big the skid sits and spins


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

You really think plows on those skids would have been a waste of time? I don't think so, unless you're getting paid by the hour.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstreak;1342161 said:


> pushers suck in that type of wet slush, it seems to turn that concrete deck into an ice skating rink cause it glazes the surface
> 
> the 90" turkey litter buckets work the quickest on slush, we had the pushers there just in case, but theyre better on powder or deeper snow where im allowed to salt it (they didnt have us put salt down because it was going to 45 the next day)
> 
> and plows on a skid steer are a total waste of time unless youre doing a sidewalk ive run guys that have had them but get no productivity with them chasing the snow around in one direction or another until they build a windrow so big the skid sits and spins


.....Guess I should sell my pushers/plows....and get rid of any dedicated snow tracks/tires while I'm at it.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to agree, plows for sure, width alone would shorten the time, of course unless as said above your paid by the hour. Just my 2 cents, I dont have big stuff like that. I enjoyed the video either way


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

What is up with that second video? Looks like your backhoe made more of a mess than helping, kind of pushing snow anywhere. I know all to well how those big storms can be so no offense.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

so are you a sub for Victory Gardens or what?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

cool to see a plowsite member thats close by me, i live about 20 mins away from kop. thanks for posting the vids


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

not recommending anyone should sell anything! there are 9 bobcat pushers in 8 10 and 12 footers there for that purpose but for that storm, being it is all scooped up and dumped over the railing, pushers were not the way to go. 

stop by and hang out with me for an hour if youre ever in the area during a snow, ill show you how its done  24 acres of concrete parking decks, 5 machines, can be done in 6 hours from the end of any storm 

2nd video was oxford valley during the 27" blizzard, 2 wheel drive new holland backhoe had its work cut out after the mgmt dictated how many machines to use and not to start until 4am, when the storm was almost over. 


i run victory gardens snow side of things for the most part, i take care of most of the billing and estimating and watch over kop and a few other sites out that way during snow storms also put my 8 pieces to work for him...names brad btw


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Brad,

Does Victory have the KOP contract this year or are they subing to someone? The name escapes me now but I thought I had seen someone else's name on the pushers out by 202... I remember seeing the Victory gear at Plymouth Meeting last year, but not at KOP.

I've known Mike and Duke for a number of years from the topsoil side of the business. Good people.

Dave


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

30 hours for 24 acres of concrete?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

no its still snowbutlers/victory for the next 3 years anyhow, and mikes a great guy

yes, 30 hours for 24 acres of concrete including dumping over the railings...whats the problem with that?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

that would be awesome, im only 20 and eager to learn. I'm picking up my plow for my truck on wedn. During the storm are you over-seeing multiple places or do you stay on the KOP site?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Silverstreak;1343862 said:


> no its still snowbutlers/victory for the next 3 years anyhow, and mikes a great guy
> 
> yes, 30 hours for 24 acres of concrete including dumping over the railings...whats the problem with that?


Nothing at all, I suppose. Although there could be.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

king of prussia is where i spend most of my time but take trips to springfield mall and about 9 other sites in KOP during the storm!

good to see the enthusiasm tundra!


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

thatd be awesome to come by and watch the process for a little while somtime. ill keep it in mind for sure!


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Why plow that?


----------

